# Anyone here asked to "partially close" their short positions?



## qazw80 (23 September 2008)

I was asked over the phone to partially close 2 of my short positions yesterday due to some of the "stocks being recalled". Today I was asked again to partially close another one.

These 3 stocks (that I was asked to partially close) were up at least 6% since Monday (for other ones which haven't been up too much (<5%), I wasn't asked to close) 

I was wondering if I really need to do what I was told? (legally bound?). What happen if I don't partially close the position as instructed? 

What was that "stock recall" all about?

I have been losing quite a bit $$$ for being asked partially closing my positions.

Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## awg (23 September 2008)

i dont know who you are with, but i believe most arrangements have a clause n the contract that allows the provider to close the position without your consent, under certain circumstances (especially if the stock is called back)

why dont u ask your provider?


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2008)

I have one open NWS and no problems here.


----------

